# Kruger Park



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are a few from Kruger park


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots. Bet that was a neat place to go to.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Totally fantastic


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone notice the zebra? the stripes are red not black, rare.


----------

